# is doug from "Wounded Warrior" on here?



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wondering if Doug (cant remember last name) in charge of wounded warrior hangs out on here. did some work with him south of Homer AK last year on a bear hunt.

james


----------

